# Ryan WeedEater W/ Walbro WT 26 Needle Adjustments



## brianroark (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a Ryan weedeater, think its model 264 or 263. I have a Walbro WT 26 carb on it and I need to find out the default low needle placement before fine tuning. The high port is blocked with epoxy resin from the factory so I only have one needle to adjust on this carb, I tried 1 1/4 out like the walbro WT service manual says for two needles but this is not nearly far enough with just one needle, I have been using it in and it seems to work fine with about 2 1/2 turns out but would like to know the actual position i am suppose to unscrew the needle before I fire it up and fine tune it.

Thanks.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

If it runs fine 21/2 turns thats fine.If you put a new carb. kit in the carb. I usually start with 1 turn open on the older trimmers.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------

